# Can the "Wilhelm Scream" be translated musically?



## Ulterior Motif (May 11, 2019)

Not _really_ classical, but it seemed like the closest category, I suppose. Anyway, I'm sure we've all heard this, and it sounds painfully cliche to ask, but could I play the Wilhelm Scream as a piece of music? According to this QI clip, it goes from C to G-sharp, but I can't figure out if it can made into a chord.


----------

